
A striking experiment shows how you can run on quicksand - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/07/a-striking-experiment-shows-why-quicksand-solidifies/
======
steverb
I find it hard to believe that anyone ever thought containment was necessary
for oobleck to harden. It basically bounces if you throw a glob of it at a
hard surface.

